# Net Send !!!!!! Help



## JIINNXXX (Aug 25, 2005)

Dear Sir,
I have the IP of a Gateway PC, and I have the (3d Party) IPs of the network users, now how can I send a (NET SEND) to one of the USERS.
in other words, lets say that the Gateway IP is: 555.555.555.555
The USER IP is: 192.168.666.666
now if I write: net send 555.555.555.555 teste, the MSG will reach the gateway, and if I write: net send 192.168.666.666, it will not reach anywhere, coz I'm not inside that network, so please do write me the command to send a MSG to a user inside the network..
Thank you.
JIINNXXX


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

type "NET SEND (username) (message)"


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

gurutech said:


> type "NET SEND (username) (message)"


That is not going to work if the user is on the other side of another network or router. Not really possible to do it with net send unless it is a domain environment.


----------

